
Hundreds of people prosecuted for practicing "interior design" without a license. - bokonist
http://www.marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2008/08/designing-monop.html
======
bouncingsoul
Not saying I agree, but here's a letter to the Economist defending interior
design licensing
([http://www.economist.com/opinion/displaystory.cfm?story_id=1...](http://www.economist.com/opinion/displaystory.cfm?story_id=10097589)):

SIR – Lexington seems to have confused interior design with interior
decoration. The interior-design profession is regulated because the designers
provide services that carry substantial risk of harm if performed by
unqualified people. They design spaces in a manner that can, among other
things, reduce the likelihood of the spread of germs and disease in hospitals;
increase productivity in commercial offices; and encourage learning in
schools. Most important, they understand buildings from the users'
perspective.

Interior designers are required to know about building codes, mechanical and
electrical systems, fire suppression methods and sustainability measures. The
“state-mandated test” that Lexington referred to was developed by our
organisation and examines a designer's competence in these areas: it does not
cover “fabulous taste”.

Jeffrey Kenney, Executive director, National Council for Interior Design
Qualification, Washington, DC

~~~
paul
I wonder if Alabama and Nevada (states with licensing laws) have better spaces
than the other states. I'd guess no.

------
bokonist
This is prime evidence for the need of separation of state and education ( or
state and credentialing). Any profession can lobby the state to increase the
barriers of entry to that profession. Buying the service becomes more
expensive and young people must spend far more time in school. A small gain to
the current practitioners of the profession ends up being a huge cost to
society as a whole.

~~~
gaius
State and economy is general.

~~~
sethg
Economic transactions with strangers (beyond simple cash-and-carry
interactions) require trust, and most people look to the state as the
guarantor-of-trust of last resort. Which is why states have been involved with
the economy ever since Sumeria.

"Separation of state and economy" is about as likely as "separation of
medicine and chemistry".

------
sh1mmer
What a ridiculous argument. There are so many industries that have the
potential to affect health and safety with no regulation. All common sense
must now be regulated, for you own safety. Those without enough common sense
will be excluded from anything.

------
mechanical_fish
I've kept the faith for so long. But I'm having a bad week. So someone please,
please tell me that HN isn't turning into Reddit and that this completely
irrelevant submission is just a bad dream, like the _Star Wars_ prequels.

~~~
stcredzero
I wonder if this is a reaction to my comment that better credentialing and
education was needed in the programming industry. It is needed, from the
standpoint that lots of shoddy work gets done. I don't think there's a reason
why this couldn't be done by the private sector, though.

------
viggity
I'm not so sure about the harm part, livefreeanddesign.org (the site for
unlicensed designers) is giving me Post-Traumatic Stress due to its 1990's web
design.

~~~
hussong
_g_ you're right, I wouldn't turn to them for advice on design or
architecture.

------
Prrometheus
Some egregious certifications that are required in other states cover hair-
dressers and florists. I remember reading about someone that wanted to open up
an African hair braiding salon but was denied because she hadn't completed a
year-long certification course on hair-dressing that had nothing to do with
the African braiding style.

------
qqq
Yeah. Read _The Machinery of Freedom_ by David Friedman for more on that sort
of law.

~~~
Prrometheus
That's a great book. I wish they had it online. It can't sell many copies.

I contacted David Friedman about that. He says that the publisher holds the
copyright, not him. I actually think they would sell more copies if people
were able to link to it online.

